# Hi Everyone



## keyraise (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello, i've been married to my husband for two years now. There have been some problems between us in a number of areas and i'm looking to work on building a strong marriage for our future together.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

and....what is the question...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi @keyrise This is a great place. You will find great people willing to help and at some point you will become a helper to others. 

Look over the choices of forums and start telling your story or ask a question in that forum. You will get better help that way.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)




----------

